# Knitting machine baby hat pattern for beginner



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi I have just bought 2 brother knitting machine looking for a simple pattern maybe a beanie hat or something simple to start with


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

check out Diana Sullivan's links on YouTube.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/
This has patterns for all gauges of machine - you did not say what gauge yours was. If you have a ribber that opens up more possibilities, but lots can be done on a single bed machine. Hope you find something! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

You mentioned that you just got your knitting machine. One simple but yet important question: Have you check whether the sponge bar (same as retainer bar) needs to be replaced? This is often overlooked and will cause you hours of headaches in trying to figure out what have gone wrong. If you need to know where it is, look toward the last pages of its manual where it showed you how to replace a needle. It should showed you how to remove the sponge bar for checking. If its foam is flat and won't expand back to 1 cm in height, it needs to be replaced. Do not attempt to use the knitting machine until this has been taken care of.

If you have done that and ready to knit, here's one from Diana Sullivan's Short-Rowed Baby Hat: http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/03/short-rowed-baby-hat.html


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for tips


----------

